# Autobrite Stockist



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Is there anybody in NI who stocks Autobrite Stock. I'm trying to get one of their foam lances with a Karcher HDS fitting, but I can't get anywhere. All I can get is £15 postage on their website to NI. Not happening!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Why not try another make

Afterall, they're all the same with a different label ...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Foam lances are more or less identical no matter where you buy from, most likely all made in China. Just about all the DW Sponsers stock them :thumb:


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Why not try another make
> 
> Afterall, they're all the same with a different label ...


I can't seem to find anywhere in the north that stocks Snow Lances....


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

-Kev- said:


> Foam lances are more or less identical no matter where you buy from, most likely all made in China. Just about all the DW Sponsers stock them :thumb:


You can get one in halfords, but it's Karcher K fitting, I need HDS for my beast of a washer. Hard enough to get so it is


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

I bought mine from one of the 2 main detailing sheds in the republic.


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

alan h M said:


> I bought mine from one of the 2 main detailing sheds in the republic.


Who are they? Where are they?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Just about every company sells them, just look on they're sites


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

http://glimmermannproducts.co.uk/exterior-car-cleaning-products/shampoo-car-cleaning-products


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

pro car in carryduff do them


----------



## Damo80 (Mar 22, 2014)

cleancar.ie sell the PA lance for €65.00 free delivery on orders over €100


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Great thank you!


----------



## breney (May 7, 2014)

Ordered one from ProCar


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just saw this - you'll get one from Ryan at Glimmermann in Moira for about £45 ish!

Cooks


----------



## bean_ni (Mar 2, 2014)

anyone recommend Glimmerman? Temped to get some of their shampoo the other day.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

So far, any of the Glimmermann products I've used have been excellent. Their glass cleaner and apc are fantastic. 

When I run out of shampoo I'll definitely give it a go.

Cooks


----------



## ConorMc (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah glimmermann is very good I find, and although the OP is probably sorted, paints and components in ballymoney stock autobrite.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

I thought there was an autobrite NI. That was a few years ago so maybe they didn't last.


----------



## bean_ni (Mar 2, 2014)

got some glimmerman snowfoam-have just used it as a regular wash, have to say a big :thumb: excellent stuff!! really reasonably priced, excellent dilution rate, super suds and lub too. Smells great also! Def be using this from now on.


----------

